# Giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frog Breeding Project.



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Iv been thinking about a breeding project for my giant monkey frogs, and i need a bit of information on certain subjects regarding this project that im going to take up soon.

So basically as many as you know, i bought a pair of giant waxies from Richie B not so long back. They have been in amplexus before, and have had a brief try in a rainchamber, but nothing happenend in terms of spawning.

Iv heard so many stories about how to breed them, and each story is different, from each person. Iv contacted Mike Novy, who claims he just put them in a rainchamber, and got lucky. Other people speak about cooling periods, then upping temps to start the breeding process.

I will be getting a large greenhouse, which will be stuffed with large wild plants (cheese plants, pothos) a rain system, and temp controls, to the exact temp of the south american climate during the rainy seasons over their.

Here is a question- Have many of you breeders had success with recording male advertising calls, then playing it back, so they can engage in amplexus?

Do the male bicolors become very aggressive during the mating season, as iv heard they can cause quite some damage to one and other?.

Is there really a need for a cooling period, as the temperature in south america ( suriname, guyana, trinidad) stay relatively the same all year round?.

Any information would be great.

Thanks


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tom

i dont know about cooling period but i imagine they would need to be kept dry for awhile and then some sort of rainy season like in the wild. 
From what i understand these are only available at certain times of year when they come down out of the tree canopies in the rainy season to breed this is the only time they can be caught.
Theres not much about breeding them as its not easily done, if you do decide to use a greenhouse i would wait until next year before putting them in there or you will have to heat it and that will cost a fortune to heat it to what these need. Perhaps use the winter for there dry season then put them in the greenhouse for the wet season.
The only way to know the reaction from other male recordings is to try and see what happens.
Good luck with it i hope you get results :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, I hope you are really rich, cos maintaining those temps in a greenhouse year-round is going to cost :censor:loads!

Winter heating costs are obvious, but greenhouses also over-heat in the summer really easily unless monitored closely- I've made that mistake in the distant past! :-( Automatic ventilation systems are pretty expensive- and have to be modified to prevent escapes, in any case.

I'm not saying don't do it, just that it won't be cheap, especially for a tropical species.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not just heating the greenhouse its cooling it as well.You really will be better trying to breed them in a vivarium.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> Its not just heating the greenhouse its cooling it as well.You really will be better trying to breed them in a vivarium.


I have them in a 3 foot high, 2 foot wide, 2 foot deep vivarium at present.
I was going to buy a mini greenhouse to set up indoors that is 6 foot high, 4 foot wide, 4 foot deep.

what size vivarium would these guys need for breeding? i thought it would cost alot having a vivarium made at 6 foot high.

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Dude, I hope you are really rich, cos maintaining those temps in a greenhouse year-round is going to cost :censor:loads!
> 
> Winter heating costs are obvious, but greenhouses also over-heat in the summer really easily unless monitored closely- I've made that mistake in the distant past! :-( Automatic ventilation systems are pretty expensive- and have to be modified to prevent escapes, in any case.
> 
> I'm not saying don't do it, just that it won't be cheap, especially for a tropical species.


No im not Rich :lol2: far from it!!!
Dont know how else i can pull it off, but its deffinetly something im going to try.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> I have them in a 3 foot high, 2 foot wide, 2 foot deep vivarium at present.
> I was going to buy a mini greenhouse to set up indoors that is 6 foot high, 4 foot wide, 4 foot deep.
> 
> what size vivarium would these guys need for breeding? i thought it would cost alot having a vivarium made at 6 foot high.
> ...


Ah! *That's* feasible- my mistake, I thought you were talking about a greenhouse _outside!_ :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ah! *That's* feasible- my mistake, I thought you were talking about a greenhouse _outside!_ :lol2:


No id have to keep them indoors, so i can keep a close eye on them!!


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

what about a shower cubicle prety much ready made


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

mispentyouth said:


> what about a shower cubicle prety much ready made


Good idea actually. Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Rich.


Was going to start the cooling period this weekend for approx 3 months, then put them into the rainchamber and begin the process.
Im guessing it will be a game of luck, but either way we shall see.
The female has been eating like crazy, and the male has a hugge pouche under his chin.
Im going to be real careful with how i breed these because i dont want any problems with stress ect ect...

What did you try in terms of breeding them?

Thanks


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If you can lay your hands on another male that might be useful.It often helps to have two males to goad each other.

There are a few good articles on here regarding sauvageii.I think that is as close as you are going to get with the breeding experience of these type of frogs.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> If you can lay your hands on another male that might be useful.It often helps to have two males to goad each other.
> 
> There are a few good articles on here regarding sauvageii.I think that is as close as you are going to get with the breeding experience of these type of frogs.


Iv actually got an article on breeding this species, which Andrew Gray sent me from manchester museum. It explains that the males become very aggressive and can cause serious harm to one and other!!!
I really dont want my frogs having that level of stress, which can cause them to die apparently!.

when i get time i shall put up the article for people to read. Its quite a good read in fact, but still doesnt get down to what really makes this species breed! Im guessing its just a game of luck/timing.

Thankyou


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

maybe you find some useful information in this article:

VENANCIO, Nathocley Mendes e MELO-SAMPAIO, Paulo Roberto. Reproductive behavior of the giant leaf frog Phyllomedusa bicolor (Anura: Hylidae) in the western Amazon. Phyllomedusa. 2010, vol.9, n.1, pp. 63-67. ISSN 1519-1397.

Online at:
http://www.revistasusp.sibi.usp.br/pdf/philo/v9n1/v9n1a04.pdf

best regards,
Martin


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> maybe you find some useful information in this article:
> 
> ...


Hi.

Iv read this artivle a few times, very interesting.

Thankyou.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a nose around this site i found the other day, it has recordings of calls for poison frogs you may find it on there or a link hope ig helps.

Heating can be expensive !! I just done £30 for a week heating a conservatory with poly roof and the walls are lined with that furry stuff.

Dendrobates.org - Hyloxalus azureiventris


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Have a nose around this site i found the other day, it has recordings of calls for poison frogs you may find it on there or a link hope ig helps.
> 
> Heating can be expensive !! I just done £30 for a week heating a conservatory with poly roof and the walls are lined with that furry stuff.
> 
> Dendrobates.org - Hyloxalus azureiventris


Thankyou, much appreciated!!


----------

